# My Newest Landscaping and Snow Movie...



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Make sure you crank it up to 720pHD
What do you guys think?


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice video, I like that it shows everything your company does. Always liked you company name because mine is Triple G


----------



## morecoffee (Jan 8, 2010)

I like it, good Job. My only suggestion would be to change the sentence near the end that says something like "keeping your property safe at all times". In my opinion someone's attorney could use that against you.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it is good! My only suggestion would be in the part where it shows snow removal for industrial and commercial sites I mainly saw pickups, maybe consider showing more large iron during that part I only saw one large tractor. Just a thought, nice job


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

morecoffee;1074052 said:


> I like it, good Job. My only suggestion would be to change the sentence near the end that says something like "keeping your property safe at all times". In my opinion someone's attorney could use that against you.


Very good point 
I never even thought of it like that...
Thanks


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Video looks good!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looks good but when you're on your Z you seriously couldn't have been on a property with some nice stripes??


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

your video was good,i seen that you had a back blade with a spreader how does that work out ,do you have to take off the back blade or can you just lower it down and spread salt


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EGLC;1074070 said:


> looks good but when you're on your Z you seriously couldn't have been on a property with some nice stripes??


It was laying down decent stripes... I wanted to show larger acerage and more commercial work... I could and maby should have grabbed a movie at a nicer property tho...



grassmaster06;1074071 said:


> your video was good,i seen that you had a back blade with a spreader how does that work out ,do you have to take off the back blade or can you just lower it down and spread salt


You raise it all the way up and it spreads under....

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good. 


Show a clip spreading salt.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Looking good man. Looks very professional.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

should be getting it all done faster now that you have a little money in proformance in tan truck!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice stuff Chad, looking better all the time.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Great video maybe show spreading salt and what the parking lot looks like after the salt is down


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

MIDTOWNPC;1074094 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Show a clip spreading salt.


Good idea, just the only problem is thats about the only thing I never grabbed last winter... Kinda hard to grab a movie spreading salt in the summer time LOL

Does anyone have a clip of just the back of a pickup with a v box, spreading salt that they would be willing to share?

Thanks guys... its defentailly worth taking the time out to grab a movie or two in the winter.... wish i woulda grabbed more... Hard to belive 90% of those were taken with a cell phone LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

the new boss 92;1074157 said:


> should be getting it all done faster now that you have a little money in proformance in tan truck!


haha I hope i dont blow it up this winter... Hopefully this will be its last winter plowing, I think it will forever be a salt truck tho... Just be hauling that salt there real fast wesport


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Great video, very professional and shows your companies abilities.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice video Chad.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video I plan on making something like that also


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

That picture at 2:14 looks really familiar... Dave approve?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

IMAGE;1074599 said:


> That picture at 2:14 looks really familiar... Dave approve?


Yes i asked permission before I used that pic.... Other then that single picture, everything else is my own content that i filmed....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Awsome video. It was so good I had to wach it twice.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice video Chad.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Video is great , and gives detail on most of the skills your company has, and the services it provides. GOOD JOB ! wesport


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice video. You have some nice looking equipment! We need to make something similar but we always seem to be too busy when it snows.  Good work!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DellDoug;1074726 said:


> Nice video. You have some nice looking equipment! We need to make something similar but we always seem to be too busy when it snows.  Good work!!


Thanks guys... Getting out and actually taking the video's is the hardest part... I never have the time, or having 2 guys on site at once where you can actually have one guy film is another tough thing..

But I highly recommend you take the time this winter season as you can never have enough content!


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Can you post some info or PM me about your john deere and inversed snow blower?

horse power on the tractor and also the brand blower you have?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Creek View Prop;1074935 said:


> Can you post some info or PM me about your john deere and inversed snow blower?
> 
> horse power on the tractor and also the brand blower you have?


Tractor for this year is a JD 3720 - 44HP, 37pto hp, just bought it today actually...
Last year was a JD 4310, 40hp... suits the blower perfectly... Blower is custom one off from a local blower mfg. and there not making anymore, I already referred a guy to them and they wouldnt do it... sorry, I may have 1 for sale tho, pm if your seriously interested....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple L;1074912 said:


> Thanks guys... Getting out and actually taking the video's is the hardest part... I never have the time, or having 2 guys on site at once where you can actually have one guy film is another tough thing..
> 
> But I highly recommend you take the time this winter season as you can never have enough content!


Sweet vid, Everytime I try to get out and take video the truck gets away and I'm not built for running.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice job with the video!!!! u also do some real nice work keep up the good work!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

dude I didn't know you owed a skid steer and a mini-ex...or are they rentals?

Nice vid


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

None of those 2 units are rentals...

that skid steer was a few years back... and you dont want to know what i thought of that machine.... LOL 
Hopefully this new 3720 tractor i bought yesterday will more then replace that stupid POS as they have near the same HP and lift compacity...

I almost walk into the mini ex everysingle day at the shop... if you catch my drift....

Is that backhoe moving snow in your user name yours? or just a rental? I didnt know you owned a backhoe?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

....so what difference does it make if someone just leases or rents equipment vs owning? are you less of a business



Triple L, overall great concept and I'm sure it took you some time to put that together. Is this intended to be a sales tool? If so some things to consider are image quality, content continuity and the type of end-user -your client.

The images should be shot in HD throughout and try to show the equipment being used washed. Just like restaurants use food stylists to arrange and paint their food to make it look good on camera/film, try to show thick green grass, and nice white fluffy snow.

Make a list of your equipment and how its used, especially the unique stuff, good examples you already have are the mower dumping the grass and swingwing. Create a story board so you can take a look at what you have and don't miss a beat. IE Resi Maintenance: mower - striping, collecting clippings and dumping. trimmer - edging driveways and under fences. blower - cleaning off the driveway. Show the before and after.

As mentioned before, show more commercial work with the bigger toys including salt.

This may take you a full year to get the shots, and cost you some money to hire someone to shoot the shots, but the end result is you'll have set yourself above many others and should see positive results


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

great advice! thanks alot... Everything i have previously shot was more less with just a cell phone and kinda for my own enjoyment... I just kinda got the idea of making a movie recently...

So i bought a crazy digital camera that take blueray quality movies in HD and dolby digital... Not like the sound matters but the point is I got a good camera now... Thanks for the tips, i like a few the idea's expressed in this thread as there's aways room for improvement!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Backhoe is a rental...was a ktc unit until they sold it and then sold the komatsu brand. I use to rent the backhoe from them during the winter when needed for removals. Since they dropped Komatsu and picked up Gehl I don't think they're going to have a backhoe this winter...kinda leaving me out to dry. Gotta find another rental company that doesn't charge almost $500/day for the unit. 

That skid-steer you referring to the komatsu?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Triple L;1075436 said:


> great advice! thanks alot... Everything i have previously shot was more less with just a cell phone and kinda for my own enjoyment... I just kinda got the idea of making a movie recently...
> 
> So i bought a crazy digital camera that take blueray quality movies in HD and dolby digital... Not like the sound matters but the point is I got a good camera now... Thanks for the tips, i like a few the idea's expressed in this thread as there's aways room for improvement!


great! just bring someone else like a girlfriend to do the shooting


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Grn Mtn;1075735 said:


> great! just bring someone else like a girlfriend to do the shooting


Wife might question that.:laughing:


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Amazing. Great job. Don't let these guys nit-pick it. Its perfect. Nice choice of music.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1075752 said:


> Wife might question that.:laughing:


Mine didn't buy the shoveler story either. LOL Chad is smarter then us he's single.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

JD Dave;1076270 said:


> Mine didn't buy the shoveler story either. LOL Chad is smarter then us he's single.


 yeah thats right, the blonde with the huge rack is my .... shoveler



lawnlandscape;1076185 said:


> Amazing. Great job. Don't let these guys nit-pick it. Its perfect. Nice choice of music.


hey nit-picking is what we do, and my advice was just so he could take himself to the next level and look better than Paul V.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1076185 said:


> Nice choice of music.


Thanks! That was by far the hardest part... Trying to find just the instrumentals to a half decent song... I've seen soo many guys put really dated rock in thiers, or crazy metal stuff... I highly doubt many of my customers listen to that stuff as i dont... Music choice often ruins home made movies for me.... My little brother helped me out converting youtube to mp3 so that helped as downloading instrumentals are pretty few and far inbetween....


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Triple L;1076610 said:


> Thanks! That was by far the hardest part... Trying to find just the instrumentals to a half decent song... I've seen soo many guys put really dated rock in thiers, or crazy metal stuff... I highly doubt many of my customers listen to that stuff as i dont... Music choice often ruins home made movies for me.... My little brother helped me out converting youtube to mp3 so that helped as downloading instrumentals are pretty few and far inbetween....


All the snow plowing videos I have made just have been for youtube and people on here but I wanna make some snow and landscape videos soon for advertising and thats what I have been thinking about was the music/instruments are going to be hardest to find there is really no song I would want I just want to find some good instrumentals to go with it


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Even tho you won't go get my tractor it's still a nice vid.
I need something like that.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

That's pretty cool. How old are you again?


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Triple L, what program did you use to make this video?
And what is the name of that song... I just love it... and want it on my ipod. lol


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1088310 said:


> Triple L, what program did you use to make this video?
> And what is the name of that song... I just love it... and want it on my ipod. lol


I just used windows movie maker, and that's only the second movie I ever made...
Use a youtube to mp3 converter so you can scoop the instrumentals off youtube...

I actually laughed out loud when you said you liked the song, as its by Taylor Swift called "Jump Then Fall"... I was looking for a jason aldean big green tractor instrumental and couldnt find anything and wound up stumbeling upon this... Almost all her songs make great instrumentals if you listen to a few of them... Make sure you post up your movie once you make one!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

how has the half ton chevy with the plow and insert dump been holding up?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

randomb0b123;1088760 said:


> how has the half ton chevy with the plow and insert dump been holding up?


Amazing, that truck was fanstastic! It never let us down once... It was a 2006 i got new and I got rid of it last year... It was exactly 4 years and 1 month old and had 4400 hours on it when I got rid of it... Towing 5000 lbs daily with big time commercial plowing and hauling 1.5 ton of salt around wore it out prematurely but really, That truck did its time and served well, I just got lucky and got rid out it at just the right time LOL


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i want a 4wd chevy my dodge is nice but it rides sooo bad and chevys have that ifs weve got some at work they ride so much better


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

50 acres Chad!  Does Dave get royalties for havin his tractor in the vid? lol

Awesome vid tho, I might do one up sometime too.


----------

